# IPAD 2 - Startup Fault



## Mtayloronline (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning all,

I have a client with an Ipad 2, When starting the Ipad it comes up with the apple logo for a minute or two and then just goes blank untill the apple logo comes back again.

The Ipad does not seem to advance on this.

I have tried the obvious of restarting the ipad and holding both the home and power buttons together to reset it. With still no avail.

Any ideas please?

Matthew


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow these steps here:

iPad DFU Mode instructions

Once the iPad is in DFU mode restore the iPad.


----------

